# Water-Dropping Makeup



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

We always talk about the issues of Iron-on rhinestone technologies. Sometimes we overlooked the rhinestone’s real beauty itself. A string of bling just like sunshine is really attractive! The attached are makeup called Water-Dropping Makeup from Qing Dynasty and modern times, respectively. They are so fabulous! Which one do you think better?


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

The famous actress, Ning Jing gave me a feeling of classical beauty with this water-dropping makeup. I prefer the first one.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

My daughter is a competitive dancer, and we glue rhinestones on her face (as well as applied on her costume) routinely. It can really enhance the look of the character and can really make a difference. This year my daughter is portraying a genie, so you know she'll be blinged up! 😊


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

AngelicEndeavour said:


> My daughter is a competitive dancer, and we glue rhinestones on her face (as well as applied on her costume) routinely. It can really enhance the look of the character and can really make a difference. This year my daughter is portraying a genie, so you know she'll be blinged up! 😊


Wow, she must be the most beautiful and bling dancer!


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Dear Grace:

Beautiful pictures. I also like the first one.

Hope you are well!
Nadine


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

n2mouse said:


> Dear Grace:
> 
> Beautiful pictures. I also like the first one.
> 
> ...


Hope everything goes well with you, Nadine!


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

They are all pretty cool... I would say what is the situation and marketing for what.. If you were doing a shoot for lets say perfume then the last picture. If you were doing a marketing add for a a mascaraed ball then the middle.

But,,,, the last is simple great lines and could be used for any day and is not overkill. 

ok ok ok... I guess I looked to much into this... lol
There is no box in my world because I'm so far out of it...lol


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

ChillaxTees said:


> They are all pretty cool... I would say what is the situation and marketing for what.. If you were doing a shoot for lets say perfume then the last picture. If you were doing a marketing add for a a mascaraed ball then the middle.
> 
> But,,,, the last is simple great lines and could be used for any day and is not overkill.
> 
> ...


Yeah I just rate the beauty in my first sight. Thoughtful review!


----------

